# Why a 60CSx over a Vista HCx?



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

which one would you choose and why?


----------



## Rubi13 (Jul 28, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=328905


----------



## utabintarbo (Jun 29, 2007)

60CSx: Quad-helix antenna. :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

I've used both and, frankly, I've migrated to the Vista HCx because of form factor and weight.

No doubt about it, the 60CSx is a terrific GPS. But, it's larger and heavier. I can't tell any difference in reception between the two (no side by side testing done yet).

I expect the HCx is going to be a popular item for riders because of price and weight factors alone.









Vista HCx next to an Edge 305









60CSx next to an Edge 305


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

IMO, the 60CSx is easier to operate with it's standard buttons. The 60 also feels more rugged to me.

The huge advantage that the Vista HCx has is it's size and performance. It's basically a 60CSx in a small package. I love the thing....very snappy. I'm also getting used to the stick controls and side buttons. My handlebar is much less crowded, and now I have an idea where I am (used to have a Magellan 315, with no mapping).


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hawseman said:


> IMO, the 60CSx is easier to operate with it's standard buttons. The 60 also feels more rugged to me.


Agreed!



Hawseman said:


> The huge advantage that the Vista HCx has is it's size and performance. It's basically a 60CSx in a small package. I love the thing....very snappy. I'm also getting used to the stick controls and side buttons. My handlebar is much less crowded, and now I have an idea where I am (used to have a Magellan 315, with no mapping).


Agreed again! And the handlebar mount setup on the HCx seems more reliable.


----------



## brum (Dec 19, 2004)

I've got a 60Cx, but thats only because it also resides on my motorcycle. 
For bike purposes only, I'd go for the Etrex. 

Etrex 
+ Size and weight
+No external antenna (in an crash situation)
+ Is completely protected in its RAM cradle
- Buttons on the side

The downside of the 60 is the mounting. 
The little button on the back isn't made for crashing, I've already ripped it out, along with the steel hardware inside (!) the GPS. I've epoxied it back in place, holding out fine now. 
The Etrex doesnt have this problem, especially with the RAM cradle it is 100% bombproof.


----------

